# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  Πρόβλημα εκτύπωσης μετά από αναβάθμιση σε El Capitan

## gio4

Έχω ένα πολυμηχάνημα HP OFFICEJET 6500 E706n, το οποίο ειναι συνδεδεμένο στο δίκτυο.
Πρόσφατα έκανα την αναβάθμιση σε El Capitan στο Mac Book Pro late2012.
Αρχικά δεν παρατήρησα κάποιο θέμα, μάλιστα μου άρεσε γενικώς το νέο interface, κλπ.
Μέχρι που ήρθε η ώρα να εκτυπώσω.

Κάθε φορά, είτε από word είτε από την Προεπισκόπηση (Preview), εκτυπώνει περίπου 3-4 εκατοστά στο χαρτί και μετά διακόπτεται η σύνδεση όπως αναφέρει.

Δοκίμασα και απεγκατάσταση / επανεγκατάσταση του εκτυπωτή και διαφορά reboot τόσο του εκτυπωτή, οσο και του MacBook αλλά τίποτα. Ακόμα και την επιλογή με το control που σου διαγράφει όλο το σύστημα εκτύπωσης και πρέπει να ξανά εγκαταστήσεις όλους τους εκτυπωτές (βλέπε εδώ ...να βάλω λινκ...) δοκίμασα αλλά τζίφος.

Κατά την κρίση μου ειναι θεμα του El Capitan και όχι του εκτυπωτή γιατί:
 Α) από άλλους υπολογιστές (π.χ. Έναν Vista και εναν MacBook Air σε snow leopard  που βρίσκονται στο δίκτυο εκτυπώνω κανονικά.
 B) δεν έκανα καμια αλλαγή στον εκτυπωτή και πριν βάλω τον MacBook Pro σε El Capitan εκτύπωνε κανονικά από τον MacBook Pro.

Για κάθε σοβαρή γνώμη, ιδέα, παρότρυνση δοκιμής για την λύση του προβλήματος, σας είμαι ευγνώμων !

 :Smile:

----------


## kriosgr

Πως είναι συνδεδεμένος ο εκτυπωτής και τα mac / pc στο δίκτυο? Ο εκτυπωτής να υποθέσω με ethernet? Προσπάθησε να τα συνδέσεις ενσύρματα και τον εκτυπωτή και το mac μέσω του router και δες αν εκτυπώνει.

----------


## gio4

> Πως είναι συνδεδεμένος ο εκτυπωτής και τα mac / pc στο δίκτυο? Ο εκτυπωτής να υποθέσω με ethernet? Προσπάθησε να τα συνδέσεις ενσύρματα και τον εκτυπωτή και το mac μέσω του router και δες αν εκτυπώνει.


Τόσο ο εκτυπωτής οσο και τα 2 Mac ειναι ασύρματα μέσω wifi συνδεδεμένα στο δίκτυο. Ο vista ειναι ενσύρματα συνδεδεμένος.
Νομίζω τα Mac, τα συγκεκριμένα δεν εχουν καν δυνατότητα ενσύρματης σύνδεσης... Anyway όπως και να εχει, αυτό δεν θα ήταν λύση... Για αυτόν ακριβώς τον λόγο προμηθεύτηκα τα μηχανήματα με ασύρματη δυνατότητα λειτουργίας για να τα χρησιμοποιώ και ασύρματα.
Εκτιμώ οτι ειναι bug του El Capitan ... Μια χαρά εκτύπωνε πριν την αναβάθμιση. Μια χαρά εκτυπώνει και ο Air που ειναι σε Snow leopard, στον "ασυρμάτως" συνδεδεμένο εκτυπωτή.

----------


## kriosgr

Δεν στο είπα για ν' αλλάξεις την συνδεσμολογία που σου αρέσει, απλά για να αποκλείσουμε θόρυβο που ίσως επηρεάζει την ασύρματη σύνδεση ή ίσως να χρειάζεται restart το router. Δυο φορές που μου είχε τύχει το ίδιο περιστατικό την πρώτη έφταιγε ότι δεν ήταν συνδεδεμένα στο ίδιο δίκτυο το mac κι ο εκτυπωτής και την δεύτερη έφταιγε το router που είχε μπλοκάρει και δεν έδινε ip address στον εκτυπωτή. 
Κοίταξε και στα settings "Εκτυπωτές και Σαρωτές" αν στο δείχνει συνδεδεμένο τον εκτυπωτή.

----------


## gio4

Σε ευχαριστώ για την παρότρυνση!

Πάντως έκατσα όλο το Σ/Κ και τα ξαναμπούταρα όλα! Τι ρούτερ, τι switch, εκτυπωτή, υπολογιστή! τα πάντα!!!
Κάθε φορά εκτυπώνει 3-4 γραμμές και μετά βγαίνει μήνυμα στους εκτυπωτές οτι χάθηκε η σύνδεση. Παντώντας πάνω στο εικονίδιο info σε εκείνο το σημείο λέει:

"Communication Failure: The computer is no longer able to communicate with your printer. Turn the printer off, check your printer connections and check for printer errors, and turn the printer back on."

Ξανασημειώνω ότι από τον (παλιο-)Vista εκτυπώνει κανονικά το ίδιο αρχείο!

... δεν ξέρω περίεργο ...

----------


## kriosgr

To ότι δουλεύει ο εκτυπωτής με το vista pc σημαίνει όπως έχεις καταλάβει ότι δεν φταίει ο εκτυπωτής. Ένα το κρατούμενο.
Αυτό που δεν μπορούμε να διαγνώσουμε με σιγουριά είναι το αν είναι πρόβλημα σύνδεσης ή software (driver).  Αν ήμουν εκεί θα μπορούσα να σου πω αν φταίει η σύνδεση. Έχω ένα adaptor usb to ethernet της apple για να κάνω διαγνώσεις τέτοιου είδους αλλά και για να σετάρω διάφορα routers γρήγορα. Το προσπερνάμε αυτό.
Ας πάμε τώρα στην περίπτωση drivers και software. 
Απ'ότι διαβάζω εδώ ένας άλλος είχε το ίδιο πρόβλημα με σένα. Γράφει ότι και οι 2 εταιρείες που επικοινώνησε (ΗP & APPLE) του είπαν αφού σιγουρευτεί ότι έχει την τελευταία έκδοση του Capitan, να έχει δηλαδή κατεβάσει όλα τα updates μέχρι και τότε να κάνει το εξής.


Αν αυτό δεν το διορθώσει τότε να τον αφαιρέσει από την λίστα πατώντας το "-". Να κάνει επανεκκίνηση και τα 2 (Mac και εκτυπωτή) και να ξαναπεράσει τον εκτυπωτή όπως τον πέρασε την πρώτη φορά. 

Η επίσημη σελίδα της Apple για το ποιοι εκτυπωτές που υποστηρίζονται από τα διάφορα OS είναι αυτή 

Δοκίμασε τους 2 τρόπους που προτείνουν μήπως και πιάσει.

----------


## sdikr

Σε μια δικιά μου περίπτωση με εκτυπωτή της canon,  χρειάστηκε να κατέβει ποιο νέα έκδοση οδηγού απο την σελίδα τους,  άσχετα αν τον είχε τον εκτυπωτή στο system preferences,  είχε πρόβλημα.
Δες μήπως υπάρχει κάτι ποιο καινούργιο για τον Hp.  Αν δεν έχει δες αν υπάρχει κάτι σε Universal print driver

----------

